# Alte Komponenten in Upgrade PC



## takke (6. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt hierrein passt aber ich versuch es einfach mal.

Ich habe einen Acer Mini PC (Aspire AX3300) will ihn aber ins neue  Gehäuse bauen.Ich kannn zwar Grafikarte CPU und so ausbauen traue mich  aber nicht mein Mainboard auszubauen.Deswegen will ich mir einen Upgrade  PC kaufen und dort ein paar alte Komponenten einbauen.


*Prozessor*:2.8 GHz AMD AM3 Sempron 145
*Grafikkarte*:Grafikchipsatz 256MB GeForce 7025
*Arbeitsspeicher*:2 GB [1x 2GB] DDR3-1333
*Festplatte*:Nicht enthalten
*Betriebsystem*:Nicht enthalten
*Optisches Laufwerk:*DVD±RW-Brenner Dual Layer (22-fach)
*CPU Kühler* :Standard AMD Box-Kühler falls nötig wenn dieser besser ist Silent XILENCE M303 PWM
*Mainboard:*ASRock N68-VS3 UCC oder ASUS M5A78L-M LX
*Netzteil*:500W 120mm SILENT wenn ihr meint das man mehr braucht 650W 120mm SILENT

Jetzt meine jetztigen

*Prozessor*:AMD Athlon II X4 630
*Grafikkarte*:Nvidia Geforce GT320
*Arbeitsspeicher*:8GB
*Festplatte*:1TB

Das wären die Komponeten die ich dann im Upgrade PC wieder einbauen  möchte wäre dieses möglich oder schreib ich hier gerade nur Müll?

Mfg Chris


----------



## ACDSee (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo Chris,

ich tendiere fast dazu deinem letzten Halbsatz glauben zu schenken, denn ich habe wirklich lange überlegt was du mir mit deinem Posting sagen willst, aber es erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht. Ich habe mir aber ein paar Gedanken gemacht, was gemeint sein könnte:

Wenn du dir den oberen PC kaufen willst: *Mach es bitte nicht!* Nicht eine der genannten Komponenten wäre empfehlenswert. Es klingt wie ein 4-5 Jahre alter, schon zur damaligen Zeit nicht empfehlenswerter Fertig-PC. Er wäre exakt so viel wert wie sein Gehäuse abzüglich dem Aufwand für Ausbau und Entsorgung der Hardware (außer dem ASUS M5A78L-M LX; das ist brauchbar).

Wenn die im zweiten Teil genannten Komponenten ein neues Zuhause suchen, wäre es gut zu wissen, um was es sich genau handelt, also welcher Speicher und welche Festplatte. Zumindest die Anschlüsse (SATA oder IDE; DDR2 oder DDR3-RAM; Anzahl der Module) wären wichtig.

Wenn du diese weiterverwenden willst, solltest du zunächst auflisten, was du sonst noch zur Verfügung hast. Wenn du nur das Gehäuse wechseln willst, das ist nicht so schlimm. Vom Mainboard baut man alles ab, zieht alle Kabel ab, schraubt die Schrauben raus und im neuen Gehäuse baust du es wieder ein. Dafür gibt es hier auch Anleitungen (Link).

Wllst du nur die genannten Komponenten weiterverwenden, aber ein neues System drumrum bauen, solltest du ggf. uns ein Budget nennen, den Einsatzzweck und die Auflösung deines Monitors. Da man mit einer GT320 nicht wirklich zocken kann, würde ich von einem Office-System ausgehen. Es wäre somit schön, wenn du dein Vorhaben und deine Hardware noch etwas ausführlicher darstellen und dein Budget noch nennen könntest.

*Edit:* _ich glaube ich habe es verstanden...._

Du willst deine (unten genannten) Komponenten in den (oben genannten) Billig-PC bauen, da dir das Gehäuse besser gefällt...
...das sollte klappen.

- Der AMD Athlon II X4 630 passt jedenfalls auf das ASUS M5A78L-M LX.
- Die GT 320 auch. Sie ist eine OEM-Grafikkarte, die einer kastrierten GT 240 entspricht. 
- ob die 8 GB RAM passen ist fraglich, wenn es 2*4GB DDR3 sind, dann ja.
- Die Festplatte passt auch, solange diese einen SATA-Anschluss hat.

Das ASRock N68-VS3 UCC ist zwar ein übelst schlechtes Mainboard, hat aber immerhin einen PATA-Anschluss. somit würde auch damit auch eine IDE-Festplatte funktionieren. Aufgrund der angegebenen Onboard-Grafik (7025) denke ich, dass das ASRock-Board in diesem Rechner steckt. Auf dem Asus Board wäre eine AMD HD 3000 verlötet. Solltest du wählen können, nimm das Asus-Board. Es hat den besseren Chipsatz, bietet PCIe 2.0 und unterstützt AM3+, zumindest bis 95 Watt.

- Tausch bitte das Netzteil gegen ein brauchbares Modell aus. Ein Cougar A350 sollte genügen. Sonst sehe ich erstmal keine Probleme.

Interessehalber: Welches Gehäuse wird denn das neue?

Grüße,
ACDSee


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2012)

Warum eine GT320?! Die is doch gülle, wenn du spielen möchtest...
Dazu kommt, dass das ganze  auf einem uralten Board betreiben möchtest. Hierbei ist die Chance nicht schlecht, dass das nicht läuft.

Sprich, was du vor hast, ist quatsch, du solltest dir gleich gescheite Komponenten kaufen und nicht so einen halbgaren Mist machen, bei dem du nix gewinnst und nur sinnlos Kohle ausm Fenster haust.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

takke schrieb:


> oder schreib ich hier gerade nur Müll?


 
Eigentlich schon.
Was willst du mit der GT 320?
Da ist die IGP vom Llano oder Ivy Bridge schneller.


----------



## takke (7. Mai 2012)

Naja also ich glaub das war eine blöde Idee ^^
Ich geh einfach zu einem Elktro Laden und die sollen mir das Gehäuse wechseln das ist bestimmt billiger 

Und wiso was ist mit der Geforce GT320 also ich kann damit alle Spiele Problemlos spielen auch wenn alle meinen die sei schlecht (BF3 , COD4 , LoL, COD7)


----------



## ACDSee (7. Mai 2012)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich an deiner Auflösung. Bei beispielsweise 1280*1024 Pixel braucht es keine besonders starke Grafikkarte.

Gehäuse wechseln ist echt nich so schlimm. Einfach alles raus und alles wieder rein bauen. Dauert Ca. eine Stunde. Du musst ja nichts installieren oder konfigurieren. Der Profi nimmt dafür hält teuer Geld, was du, wenn du es selber machst, auch in ein besseres Gehäuse oder auch in andere Komponenten investieren könntest. Zudem lernst du so wieder etwas dazu.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Mai 2012)

takke schrieb:


> Naja also ich glaub das war eine blöde Idee ^^
> Ich geh einfach zu einem Elktro Laden und die sollen mir das Gehäuse wechseln das ist bestimmt billiger
> 
> Und wiso was ist mit der Geforce GT320 also ich kann damit alle Spiele Problemlos spielen auch wenn alle meinen die sei schlecht (BF3 , COD4 , LoL, COD7)



Wir sprechen hier nur über einen Wechsel des Gehäuses? Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, auch mit zwei linken Händen sollte es nicht länger als 1-1,5h dauern diesen Plan in die Tat zu verwirklichen. Das wichtigste ist, das du mit dem handbuch des mainbord arbeitest! 

EDDIE


----------



## takke (7. Mai 2012)

Naja ich weiß schon das es günstiger ist ich würde es ja auch gerne machen aber hab halt Angst was kaputt zu machen hab da auch ein paar fragen zb bei meinen mini pc sind vorne USB und Card Reader Info wie Krieg ich die ins neue Gehäuse oder geht das überbaut ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

Card Reader kannst du ausbauen. Wenn du ihn ausbauen kannst, kannst du ihn auch woanders wieder einbauen.


----------



## takke (7. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr mir denn ein Gehäuse empfehlen welches auch passt ? Habe das mainboard Wmcp78m (wisst ihr wo ich online das Handbuch finde)


----------



## ACDSee (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn es sich dabei um dieses Frontpanel handent: http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/electronics/aplus/B0009LZXA2-02._SL280_.jpg kannst du es nur sehr schlecht ausbauen.

Trotzdem: USB-Anschlüsse liefert jedes Gehäuse mit. Einen brauchbaren Card Reader bekommst du für <10 Euro. Wenn du nicht gerade mit dem Akkuschrauber versuchst die Hardware zusammenzuschrauben, sollte es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## takke (7. Mai 2012)

Und wenn dann vorne am Gehäuse USB sind werden sie einfach mit kabel ans mainboard geschlossen dann hatt sich meine Frage auch geklärt will gar keinen Card Reader unbedingt habe das erst nur nicht ganz verstanden danke schonmal sehr !


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

Falls ich es auch falsch verstanden habe, nicht böse sein. 

Wie wäre ein wechsel des Gehäuses? Also ich meine ein neues Gehäuse. Z. B. Fractal Design Core 1000? Dein Mini-PC-Zeug sollte ja nicht alzu groß sein.


----------



## takke (8. Mai 2012)

Ja ich suche ein passendes Midi Gehäuse schlicht schwarz reicht würde das Fractal Design Core 1000 auch wirklich passen?


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2012)

Das passt sicher, wenn dein kühler nicht höher ist als 135mm. Du könntest auch das Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen oder du gönnst dir was und kaufst dir ein Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland oder Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals Deutschland
Dann kannst du auch höhere und damit Leistungsstärker Kühler installieren. Ein Gehäuse überlebt im Normalfall mehrere Komponentenwechsel, daher würde ich lieber etwas vorrausschauend kaufen und mir zumindest das Asgard Pro holen.
http://geizhals.de/698904


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

Core 1000 ist für micro atx, also kein Midi.


----------



## takke (8. Mai 2012)

geht das hier auch?

Xigmatek Gehäuse ATX Midi oN Asgard schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mir was gescheites gönnen:
Arc
Three Hundret PCGH
...


----------



## takke (8. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn ann dem besser ? 
Und gäng edas was ich vorgeschlagen habe?


----------



## takke (8. Mai 2012)

Hole mir jetzt warscheinlich das Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi-Tower - black

Aber habe das hier entdeckt ist das nicht sogar viel besser mit 2x Lüfter? 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"

Und wenn ist das schwer diese anzubringen?


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

Das Arc wäre besser, aber teurer.


----------



## Johnson (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo takke,
Dein gewähltes Gehäuse wird passen da es Mainboards im ATX-format aufnehmen kann.
Wie ich das lese hast du noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung mit dem Aufbau eines PCs.
Für die Gehäusewahl ist zubeachten, dass du dir ein Gehäuse auswählst in dem das Mainboard und auch dein Netzteil vom Format hinein passen.
Beachte das man Mainboard im ITX-format Problemlos in Gehäuse welche für den ITX, M-ATX und ATX Standart gebaut sind einbauen kann.
Für Mainboards welche den M-ATX Standart aufweisen, können in Gehäuse mit M-ATX und ATX Standart verbaut werden.
Für ATX Mainboards benötigt man ein ATX Gehäuse oder ein Grösseres, aber das wären dann zuviel informationen auf einmal.
Es gilt ATX > M-ATX > ITX .

Beim Netzteil ist zubeachten das dein vorhandenes Netzteil die Standart ATX Maße hat an denen es Verschraubt wird Ca. 80mm * 150mm.
Die Herrsteller von Komplett-PCs weichen da gerne mal von der Norm ab wegen Kundenbindung.
Falls dein Netzteil kleiner sein als diese Maße Kann man sich als Abhilfe einen Kleinen Adapter aus Belch bauen, oder sich ein neues Netzteil Kaufen Ab ca 35 Euro.
Fall du dir ein neues Netzteil Kaufen möchtest solltest du dir vorher die Stecker anschauen welche von deinen alten Netzteil zum Mainbaord gehen. Diese Sollten 2 Reihig sein mit mindesten 20 oder 24 Kontakten.

Falls du dir dann nicht sicher Sein solltest wie man ein Mainboard ein und ausbaut da gibt es Tolle Videos auf Youtube oder in der PC-Games Hardware Ausgabe 6/2012 auf der CD und im Heft ist eine Video und Bebilderte Anleitung vorhanden was man beachten sollte und wie man die Arbeiten ausführen sollte.

Für deine Zwecke reichen die von dir Ausgewählten Gehäuse Locker aus.
Solange du keine Extreme Hardware verbauen oder Overclocking betreiben möchtest reicht das Aufjedenfall. 
Habe den PC meines Schwiegervaters auch in ein Ximatec Asgard verbaut und bin mit der Qualität und verarbeitung sehr zufrieden für den Preis.

Mein Tip an dich Falls du es dir überhauptnicht zutrauen solltest das Mainboard umzubauen, dann gehe bitte zu einem Radio und Fernseh Techniker oder PC-Fachhändler, Atelco bietet solche umbau dienste auch an, in deiner Nähe und frage ihn, ob der dir den PC in ein anderes Gehäuse verbauen mag und ob du dabei zusehen dürftest. 

PS: Habe im Beitrag gelesen das es dort etwas Verwirrung gab mit Midi etc. Midi ist einfach eine gehäuse Größe und gibt keinen Aufschluss dadrüber welche Mainbaord verbaut werden können.


Hoffe dir damit weitergeholfen zuhaben.

Für weitere Fragen habe ich ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## takke (8. Mai 2012)

Wow danke erstmal für deine antwort hat echt geholfen


----------



## takke (8. Mai 2012)

Will mir jetzt dieses Gehäuse bestellen

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002T3D71U/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

bräucht nur ein passendes Netzteil da mein jetztiges nur 220 watt hat :s


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich rate dir ein paar Euro draufzulegen und dir ein Asgard Pro zu kaufen. Mit USB 3.0 bist du für die Zukunft gerüstet und durch das Kabelmanagment (Extra Schacht hinter dem Mainboard-Tray zum Kabelverlegen) kann man den PC wesentlich besser zusammenbauen und hat einen besseren Airflow. Auch die bessere Positionierung des Frontpannel führt dazu, dass man USB-Sticks etc wesentlich komfortabler antstschließen kann.
Als Netzteil kannst du ein Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals Deutschland, be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals Deutschland oder noch wesentlich besser be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) | Geizhals Deutschland (wenn du auch hier Kabelmanagment willst, was bedeutet, dass du nur die Kabel die du wirklich brauchst am Netzteil anschließ, dann das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland)


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

Würde mir dann erstmal doch das pro nehmen wenn ihr meint das ist besser und das erste Netzteil mit 400 Watt gibt's eine gute Seite wo ich beides vielleicht sogar in 24 Stunden bestellen kann


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn du uns das fragst:

Mindfactory und Hardware-Versand sind eigtl. immer zu empfehlen. Ob die so schnell liefern: 

Geh beim Sachen-in-den-Warenkorb-legen aber über Geizhals, das gibt Ersparnis


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dir beim NT zum Pure Power von be quiet raten, da du für die 8€ wesentlich mehr erhältst.
bei mindfactory solltest du nach 0h bestellen und die Waren über gh.de in Warenkorb legen, dann sparst du dir zusätzlich noch den Versand


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir beim NT zum Pure Power von be quiet raten, da du für die 8€ wesentlich mehr erhältst.
> bei mindfactory solltest du nach 0h bestellen und die Waren über gh.de in Warenkorb legen, dann sparst du dir zusätzlich noch den Versand


 


Oder, wenn du noch mehr über hast, gleich das Straight Power.


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

So damit ich nicht nur Frage und schreibe will ich euch mal das erste "Ergebniss" liefern für euch warscheinlich nichts besonderes aber für mich schon  Habs geschafft ohne Anleitung meinen PC auseinander zu bauen.

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012050917wxqkleovcm.jpg

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zu meinem Mainboard ist das normal das es einen HDMI und einen VGA Anschluss hat ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt noch etwas die Kabel die jetzt im Gehäuse sind (Bild) brauch ich doch nicht mehr oder die sind nur für den Card Reader USB und so oder?

http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012050917e4sxt2c5jd.jpg


----------



## ACDSee (9. Mai 2012)

Hey Takke,

sieht doch schonmal gut aus. könntest du nochmal ein bild vom Board machen, dann kann man auch sehen, welchen Netzteilanschluss es hat.
Dass HDMI und VGA-Anschulss drau sind ist normal. Format müsste ITX sein.


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

@Ich111


ist das diese Netzteil was du meintest ?

http://www.amazon.de/quiet-BN105-Pu...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1336579816&sr=1-2

Würde mir dann dazu diese Gehäuse kaufen

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006YODL2K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF



Würde das dann wirklich alles zusammenpassen?
Tschuldigung wenn ich hier alles voll schreibe will mir aber nur sicher sein das alles passt.


----------



## ACDSee (9. Mai 2012)

Es ist dieses: Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-430W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Das von dir verlinkte ist das L7, das Vorgängermodell.

Asgard Pro + Be Quiet L8 sind ein tolles Team.
Deine Restkabel im Gehäuse sind die USB-Anschlüsse vorn und der Cardreader. Brauchst du nicht weiter drauf zu achten.
Das Asgard-Pro hat eigene USB-Kabel.

Günstiger shoppen könntest du z.B. über Mindfactory:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p791633/pid/geizhals + http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p757798/pid/geizhals


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

takke schrieb:


> Würde das dann wirklich alles zusammenpassen?
> Tschuldigung wenn ich hier alles voll schreibe will mir aber nur sicher sein das alles passt.


 
Das Gehäuse sieht gut aus. Damit gibt es keine Probleme.
Poste doch bitte noch mal deine finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

Das L7 soll nicht so toll sein.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Das L7 soll nicht so toll sein.


 
Das ist veraltet.


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal also bei dem Netzteil sind die Kabel dann auch alle dabei?
Die 3 oberen Stecker sind ja SATA also für Festplatten und so wofür sind nochmal die PCI Stecker?


----------



## ACDSee (9. Mai 2012)

Für die Grafikkarte..


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

Würde ich das jetzt bei Mindfactory bestellen wann wäre das dannn da?(Standart Versand)


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn alles lieferbar ist dauert das 2 Tage.


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

Ok ich bestell bei Amazon das Gehäuse ist erst am 4.6 lieferbar ..^^


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

Gibts iirgend einen Online Shop wo ich das Netzteil kaufen kann? 
Also das pure power L8

suche jetzt schon seit einer stunde und finde nichts brauche nur das netzteil das gehäuse kann ichh bei amazan bestellen


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

Schau doch bei Geizhals nach wo beides lieferbar ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2012)

von statischer Elektrik hast du aber schon mal gehört? Und dass elektrische Entladungen deine Komponenten zerlegen können?


----------



## takke (9. Mai 2012)

Deswegen habe ich vorher a n die Heizung gekappt wo soll ic h die teile jetzt eigentlich solange lagern?bzw wie


----------



## benefull (9. Mai 2012)

Du hast alle Teile auf den Teppich gelegt, darum geht es Stefan. Da hilft auch das Heizungsrohr nicht weiter . Meine Teile verstau ich meist in übrig gebliebenen Kartons von anderer Hardware.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2012)

Genau, das war der Punkt.
PC Hardware legt man am besten auf eine isolierende, nicht statisch aufladbare Unterlage. Zum Beispiel einen Pappkarton oder den Tisch. Niemals, aber auch niemals sollte man PCBs auf Stoffen wie einen Teppich oder Kleidung legen!


----------



## takke (10. Mai 2012)

Ok habe jetzt Pappe druntergelegt


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2012)

Das dürfte deutlich besser sein.


----------



## takke (10. Mai 2012)

Kann das sein das beim Netzteil gar nicht die Kabel dabei sind ?


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2012)

Doch, müssten sie eigtl.


----------



## MourDog (10. Mai 2012)

takke schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß schon das es günstiger ist ich würde es ja auch gerne machen aber hab halt Angst was kaputt zu machen hab da auch ein paar fragen zb bei meinen mini pc sind vorne USB und Card Reader Info wie Krieg ich die ins neue Gehäuse oder geht das überbaut ?


 
der der Verbauten Hardware wäre es auch nicht so tragisch. jeder fängt irgendwann an seinen PC selber umzubauen. Ab und zu mal was abbrechen gehört dazu! jeder wird dir hier eine geschichte erzählen können welche Hardware er/sie schon geschrotet hat :-p

Hab mal ganz klassisch vergessen das Plastik von derCPU abzumachen beim einbau und zack war es durchgebrannt! Shit happens!


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

So meine Bestellungen sind da 
Direkt kommen schon ein paar Fragen

1. In dem Gehäuse sind zwei Lüfter welchen soll ich anschließen da ich nur noch einen Steckplatz frei habe .. den vorne oder hinten
2.Ist bei einem Gehäuse keine Mainboard Blende dabei?


----------



## skyscraper (11. Mai 2012)

Die Blende kommt mit dem Mainboard. 
Luffi ans Netzteil?


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

Wie Luffi ans Netzteil 0o?


----------



## skyscraper (11. Mai 2012)

Mit einem Adapter 3pin zu molex.


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

Achso mal eine andere Frage die Blende ist in meinem alten PC direkt im PC Gehäuse heißt ich kann sie nicht entfernen wie kann ich das Problenm lösen :s?


----------



## skyscraper (11. Mai 2012)

Die kannste nicht entfernen?! Schick mal Bilder.


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012051114czqdl09o7s.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012051114mg5cnj0waf.jpg


----------



## skyscraper (11. Mai 2012)

Oha, das ist die Rache der fertig-PCs. Raussägen? Oder einfach weglassen?


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

irgendwo bestellen kann man diese blende nicht oder ?
und wenn ichs raussäge passt das dann überhauppt noch?


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich dann raussägen würde würds doch wenn ich es im anderen Gehäuse einsetzten direkt rausfallen oder ich hab ja nicht diese Klipser ?


----------



## skyscraper (11. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, das war eine schlechte Idee von mir. Bestellen wird bei einem 0815-fertig-pc-mobo schwer.

EDIT: Bitte vermeide Doppel-Posts durch die "Bearbeiten"-Taste.


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

Heißt jetzt ist alles umsont gewesen :s?


edit.

glaub ich bau ihn jetzt einfach zusammen dann muss ich damit halt leben welchen Lüfter soll ich jetzt anschließen da ich nicht so einen Adaptar habe vorne oder hinten?


----------



## skyscraper (11. Mai 2012)

Dann lass die Blende einfach weg.


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

Ist das diese Kabel ?
Also da könnte ich dann 2 Lüfter anschließen?

http://www.amazon.de/Lüfter-Y-Adapt...=sr_1_5?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1336740929&sr=1-5


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

Entweder solch ein Kabel oder so was: http://www.amazon.de/Internes-Strom...KG/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1336741171&sr=8-12
Da hier allerdings 12V bei den Lüftern ankommen (könnte dir zu laut sein) kannst du stattdessen auch einen 7V-Adapter nehmen: http://www.amazon.de/Lüfter-Adapter...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1336741272&sr=1-3


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

Eine Frage wo kommen diese Kabel hin?


Also da sind 2 CPU und 1 P4 habe aber gerade keine Ahnung wo die hinmüssen:s

http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012051115s43hrxgzvw.jpg


----------



## Darkknightrippper (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mal auf dem Bild makiert wo was hingehört.


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

So hab aber noch ein paar Kabel wo ich nicht weiter weiß ..


1.http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012051118ok0t18bvw6.jpg
    -http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012051118e3m9z6hgfr.jpg

(Beides die drei gleichen Kabel man kann nur das schwarze bzw blaue auf dem einem besser sehen.


2.http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img20120511181ijo8z6rk9.jpg


----------



## takke (11. Mai 2012)

So schreibe jetzt wieder von meinem alten PC mit neuem Gehäuse ;D
Hat eigentlich alles geklappt vorne im Front Panel laufen die USB Anschlüsse abgesehen vom USB 3.0 
mein einzigstes Problem ist die LEDs die laufen nicht hab die einfach da mit reingesteck ^^ 
Hab ja auf dem Bild die kleinen Kabel alle gesehen hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen wo die rein müssen


----------



## Darkknightrippper (11. Mai 2012)

AC'97 bzw. HD-Audio sind für Kopfhörer und Mikro vorne am Gehäuse. Der blaue Stecker ist USB3. Für die kleinen Stecker bräuchtest du das Handbuch oder du hast Glück und es gibt eine Beschriftung an den Pins auf dem Board.


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

Die Pinns für Reset etc dürften eh auf fast allen Boards gleich sein. Suche mal ein online Handbuch
Der Anschluss für AC'97 bzw HD-Audio heißt oft FP ....


----------



## takke (12. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja das Problem es gibt kein Handbuch alle Kabel habe ich eigentlich richtig drin habt ihr mir ja auch etwas geholfen aber diese kleinen Reset SW HDD LED und so hab ich keine Ahnung wo die hinmüssen


Handbuch gute Idee hab schon nach gegoogelt ich finde da nichts


----------



## ACDSee (12. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sieht das so aus: (Asus P8P67)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du müsstest ein ähnliches Panel haben.

nehezu unwichtig:
PLED -> LED die leuchtet, wenn der Rechner an ist
IDE_LED -> leuchtet bei Festplattenaktivität (bei dir wohl SW HDD LED)
Speaker -> für Pieptöne

wichtig:
PWRSW -> Power-Schalter (An-Knopf)
RESET -> Knopf um Neuzustarten

Wenn dein Recher an geht, hast du Power schonmal getoffen


----------



## takke (12. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal , wenn du mir sagen könntest was bei mir das Panel 1 ist wäre ich dir sehr dankbar .. das war echt eine schlechte Idee einen Fertig PC in ein neues Gehäuse zu bauen :s


----------



## ACDSee (12. Mai 2012)

Unter dem Begriff "Panel 1" kann ich mir nichts konkretes Vorstellen.
Könntest du ein Foto davon machen oder es näher beschreiben?


----------



## takke (12. Mai 2012)

Also habe nochmal ein Foto gemacht hoffentlich könnt ihr mir dann sagen wo das Panel sit und wie die Kabel dort hineinmüssen

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2012051210ythaz6s7gw.jpg


edit. hab gar nicht bemekrt das du geantwortest hast .. sry also mit dachte da wo die Stecker alle draufkommen das heipt Panel 1 .. mein Fehler also ich finde bei mir nicht diesen "Steckplatz" wo Power SW und so draufkommen


----------



## takke (12. Mai 2012)

Danke das ihr mir jetzt nicht mehr anwortet .. super investition


----------



## ACDSee (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hänge zwar oft aber nicht ständig hier im Forum rum. Unten rechts auf dem Bild sollte dein Panel sitzen (unter dem weißen Anschluss. Das ist diese Ansammlung von Kontakten (pins auf schwarzer Plastik). Musst mal genau hinsehen, ob etwas und wenn, was genau dransteht. Auf dem Foto ist das unmöglich zu erkennen.


----------



## takke (13. Mai 2012)

Also habe jetzt mal nicht meine Handy Kamera genommen sonderen eine richtige auch nicht beste aber egal

http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/p1070853w1hjpmger0.jpg


----------

